# Senior Ransacking?????



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would like to know what the heck is going on with my two perfect little angel seniors. These two have been loose in the house for EVER and never, ever being bad. NEVER. The last THREE nights I have come home to all of my paperwork and junk (yes I will admit that my desk is a MESS right now). Nothing has changed these past three days but they have made a nasty mess. I doubt Lakota could do ALL of it as she simply cannot reach some of the stuff that they have pulled off. They each have their special "Senior toys" that they get when I go to work. Lakota her soft squeeky toys that the other dogs destroy and Chimo either his Occi or a Cuz that still squeeks. Each night that have assulted a different "section". I already told Chimo he WILL have a crate set up by Sunday. Lakota I can't really crate as she will scream bloody murder if I do and I cannot have her screaming the whole time I am at work. Aty least I should know at that point which one is instigating. I really have no way to confine Lakota. 

I think something might be "off" with Chimo still. Whatever has been causing his hot spots and now I think he has been on antibiotics too long and possibly has some type of a UTI. Basically makes sense because antibiotics can throw the bacteria levels off and yadda yadda. Technically he COULD be acting out because he has to GO out. Knowing the intelligence he is probably trying to send me at email at work to come let him out. Normally speaking I could come home on my lunches to let them out.....but poor weather I cannot make it here and back in time and there is no one to let them out. Yes, I am calling the vet tomorrow. 

This is kind of a vent kind of thinking out loud well out in cyber space anyway but also kind of leaving it open for suggestions.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Ummm...







interesing indeed! Wonder if you could set up a web/nanny cam to see what's going on. I don't have any suggestion other than that. Mas does what I call "jumping jack" where he just randomly gets up and starts whipping his body and playing like crazy out of no where. Wonder if Chimo is just doing something similar then getting a kick out of it all









...now I am going to be nervous to come home to my 2 senior and see what they have been up too!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My trainer and I were just discussing this yesterday. She has an 11 year old. Our other trainer friend has a 10 year old. I have 15 year old Zamboni. 

It's like our dogs just decide after years of being obedient, they're done with it. They know we're not going to reprimand them (well, not seriously). We're not going to send them back (the warranty has long expired. And who has the receipt anymore, anyhow?). 

So, they do what they want to do. For example, Zamboni was never allowed near the table during the dinner. If she even looked at us during dinner from her bed, I'd ask her "are you begging?" and she'd look away. Now, she sits next to me at dinner and stares at me. When I say to her "you're begging," she stares harder, as if to say "yeah, so? Give me some food and I'll stop. " 

They still follow direct commands, but with less enthusiasm. And they're far less compliant when we're not around. 

What is it? We think it's that they're bored. Yeah, they lead really interesting lives, by OTHER dog standards. But this is the only life they've known (they're not other dogs) and they're bored with it. Maybe it's a tiny bit of dementia kicking in, but probably not. 

My trainer is taking her agility dog and starting rally with him. I'm making an effort to put Zamboni in new classes ( I started taking agility classes with her last year, as well as obedience classes just for a change of pace...she doesn't need the OB classes, but it's a night out to meet new dogs and learn new commands. ). And the other trainer, whose dog is her demo dog and a therapy dog will likely try something new as well. 

In other words, we're mixing up what they've always done with new stuff. 

I know it will help. Zamboni has been doing water (swimming) therapy for years. Last week, I switched her to a new facility that has an underwater treadmill -- all new physical and cognitive skills required there. Last night, I watched her dream. Not twitching and murmuring, but her legs were running almost at the speed they were when she was on the treadmill. They say we process and download new info when we dream. Boni was definitely processing something! 

And she's been in a great mood this week -- a little sore from the new work out, but in a great mood, and more compliant. 

So...that's a LONG answer, eh? I'd rule out veterinary issues, then get your dogs into new activities. Tired dogs are good dogs, as you, of course, know. But seniors require new, different activities to tire out their brains. Mental stimulation. Same as what we tell puppy owners. The problem is our seniors have done all this before. We have to be creative and give them something new. 

Oh, I love seniors. They're always teaching us something! Hugs to your Paq.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Duchess is 12 1/2 now, going deaf as well. She has learned the hand signal I taught her for come, but she listens as she so chooses now. Granted, I don't crack down on her because I feel she doesn't have much time why waste it? 

Sometimes you just gotta put up, lol. What about putting Lakota in the bathroom for the day?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How funny! Chama is deaf now and she knows how to take advantage. She heads straight for whatever she wants to get into (poop or cat food are the biggies) and then turns around to see how far away I am and gauge whether or not she will be able to get some of the forbidden goody before I get to her!











Last week she and I actually got into a fight because she kept eating Cleo's food no matter how well I barricaded it. Of course it was making her sick and also fatter. 

So finally I put a full box into the barricade that Cleo can get over but Chama can't move. And this week I'm adding sardines and salmon to Chama's food to wean her from her cat food addiction.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Granted, I don't crack down on her


I think there's a senior dog chat room somewhere online where they share this information.












> Quote:
> 
> Duchess: Hey, did you know that you can just refuse to come when they call?
> 
> ...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL, there has to be!!! What really gets me, is that she sees the hand signal, just stands there staring at me. OR she'll start acting like she's coming then la de dah this is more interesting over here.......then when she sees me starting to come after her, she'll finally start to move her behind!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I *do* think a part of it is medical. I still swear Chimo is trying to e-mail me at work.









I have half the Paq heading back to the vet tomorrow. Actually I think I have 2 possibly three of the Paq with UTI's. I am so sick of dealing with UTI's....... Actually it is not so much the "dealing" with them as it is the "not knowing what is causing them, therefore, not knowing how to make them go away and stay away" issue that frustrates me. It is really depressing when I am not catching the symptoms before most people do.









I am beginning to think I should just apply for a job there and he can just direct deposit my check.

Although I have my suspicions of something that DID change that could affect 2/3 of the possible UTI's so once they are cleared up I am hoping I can go back to what I was doing to keep them away. The other one I have a hunch about too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> Sometimes you just gotta put up, lol. What about putting Lakota in the bathroom for the day?


Ummmm not really. The last door she ate is long gone to the dump and I am down to my last "spare" door.









Ya know a 8*9 bathroom is STILL a crate to her. Yet her favorite place to sleep is crammed under the futon.....I mean she lays UNDER it more than on it and it is 1/3 as high as her crate would be.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> I think there's a senior dog chat room somewhere online where they share this information.


No doubt. Now I may have to go and find one of those "parental control" websites......


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> and he can just direct deposit my check.


I"m just going to put those Mastercard Pay Pass tags on my dog's collars. This way, when they leave the vet's office, beep beep, the bill is paid for. I don't even need to sign anything or deal with paperwork. 

I presume you're doing a cysto and culture? I don't *ever* bother with a free-catch and regular urinalysis anymore (even for the younger kids). I don't want to waste time treating contaminants from a free-catch, and I don't want to waste time and burn abx using abx that won't treat the bacteria that my kids have. I culture EVERYTHING. It seems more expensive upfront. But I've learned that over the long haul, it's cheaper and far less frustrating. 

What about a holistic vet? Mine put Zamboni on some herbal decoction for her kidney issues. It's been about two weeks, so I'm waiting to see what the effects are (I figure I'll run another CBC and culture at my regular vet's office after about a month or so). My vet says that I should see results by then.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

As far as mixing it up I do that as often as possible. There are no classes around here that I can take them too. Well none around here that I would take them to.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They are all going to the holisitic vet. I am not sure what tests he will run or just use what worked the last time. Kanuck and Lakota have been treated once before. Kanuck is the only to repeat since being treated once and I am thinking that was TWO years ago. Lakota tells me when he has one. Always the doting mother.









Several weeks ago I had a rodent's revenge invasion. In about 3 days they destroyed my peanut butter stash (along with other food that I thought was safe from them....) AND then the buggars flipped the lid on the pill containers that I keep the dogs suppliments in and made of with quite a variety of vitamins. HUH???? Rodents really will eat anything. Anyway, I bleached their pill containers and washed several times but I got lax on making sure that they got their regular suppliments. I am hesitant to use their pill boxes for fear that there were more than the three dead mice that Lakota offed since that time. Since the dogs all get C, E and Cranberry on a regular basis I am thinking I have my proof that the suppliments were working/helping or not.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I swear Chimo LOVES going to this vet. He litterally sulked in December when I had called to ask them to mail his meds and then to call back a few minutes later because my Mom decided that she wanted to go Christmas shopping and we would end up going right by there. As soon as I was off the phone to change it from a mail to a pick up order Chimo started dancing and bouncing etc. because he thought he was going. He sulked the rest of the night and part of the next day because he didnt get to go.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Strange that your dogs would get UTIs when they're on raw. And even stranger that more than one would get them at a time. I'd guess something in their food ratio isn't working right. 

I have had total success treating UTIs with high doses of Vitamin C and the Berry Blend stuff from Solid Gold plus herbs. I've used the Tinkle Tonic from Animals Apawthecary and also Chinese Herbs.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Would a higher fat in-take be enough to toss their systems out of whack a bit? I am usually really good about keeping the poultry skin (main source of fat) down to a couple times a week. The last week or two we ran into some "issues" and it just dawned on me a little bit ago that they have probably had a higher fat (poultry skin in-take) in the past week or two than they normally do.







That balance will be back to more normal ranges.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't see how. It's a bacterial infection. I think it's more likely that they're not getting enough of some vitamin (B?) that would help protect them from this type of infection. 

I know that many UTIs are stubborn and sort of go dormant for a while and then it appears that the dog has another one when in reality the first one was never properly treated.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmmmmm. Chimo had previously been on BComplex and Doc took him off it last month....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Only one infection and neither of the Seniors.







Lakota is never wrong about her boy.

Doc agreed that Chimo's issues may have been the antibiotics so fingers are crossed that his hot spots stay away now! The million $$ question is if Chimo will stay out tomorrow or be crated.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I know none of us what to talk about this but what about a dog going senile or having dementia.

Rugs I would look at a berry blend or Cranberry capsules. It could be something as simple as the PH level changed in your water. My water is different int he winter than in the summer.

Val


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG - doggy dementia. Been there and done that with Wooly Bear.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Nope it definitely isn't dementia. He was trying to tell me something and I was too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

you may only need to crate one -- wonder who the ring leader is?

Higher fat can cause digestive changes -- it may not be related to the potential UTI.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok so what are the signs of doggie dementia? duchess has started barking at things that aren't there outside. The other day she was barking at her ice cube which she never has done before.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I did crate Chimo tonight while I was at work, well I spent more time at the ER with Mom than actually at work... but my desk was in the same state as when I left. It was in horrible disarray but it was the same mess when I returned as it was when I left. I will probably crate him a couple more times to give his meds a chance to recorrect his balance and try him out again. I hate having to crate him.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Angela, Here's a link

http://www.cdsindogs.com/CDSInDogs.aspx?drug=CC&country=US&species=OO&sec=000


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqSeveral weeks ago I had a rodent's revenge invasion.


Is it possible you are having another invasion around your desk area and the dogs are going after them?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Martie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqSeveral weeks ago I had a rodent's revenge invasion.
> ...


No. If they come in the living room they die in the living room. Two have been so stupid in the last month.







Lakota is an excellent mouser.

I do feel it was Chimo's way of telling me something was off. I may have been too dense to figure it out before he trashed my desk. I am 97% certain it was Chimo. He was crated last night and Kota didnt touch a thing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq Yet her favorite place to sleep is crammed under the futon.....I mean she lays UNDER it more than on it and it is 1/3 as high as her crate would be.


maybe you could just build a box to go around the bottom of the futon and let her sleep under there all day


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

But she is the good one.....

I tried REALLY hard to give him the benefit of the doubt, I let him stay out. Tonight they ran out of water in their bowls. I thought I checked them before I left but perhaps I didnt. They DID have some just apparently not enough. 

While not trashed nearly as bad as it was last week he still seems to have thrown a fit (probably because they ran out of water). 

Chimo has to be part human or part monkey. There was a jar of cookies (dog bikkies) beside the computer. This jar has a plastic lid that screws on but also has a flip top. How can a dog that does not have thumbs UNSCREW the lid to the biscuits??????? How?? Please someone tell me HOW????

He has been informed in no uncertain terms that it is crate time the rest of the week.







I just have to remain strong and not give in to his charm. 

So now I am on belly watch because he ate ALL those bikkies (Lakota probably helped clean them up) and then snuck in and was drinking water after I got home and refilled them. I am NOT happy that he drank as much as he did on top of the bikkies. I will give him some gasex I think to be on the safe side.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope he's ok. Was it a lot of biscuits? I'm big on activated charcoal myself. Works wonders for the dogs and for me!









Honestly, I think they are more prone to developing bad habits and blaming it on their age. Chama is doing all kinds of things now that she never did before in her life.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He seems fine. A little mopey but he acts like that when he knows he was bad. There were not THAT many bikkies but at least I will be able to tell if he had help in eatting them (Lakota). They were a present from my brother and had the red and green dye in them. Yes, I know it is the thought counts. 

Chimo was fine when I was gone for several hours over the weekend. I would be willing to put $$ on the fact that this is happening later at night during my work shift. 

But the whole no thumb and unscrewing the lid really has me perplexed.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Today we had some GAS issues. Of course this was right before work he was licking the tip of his nose, wanting to go out but that was only to eat snow (no way he could find grass/leaves).... brought him in, popped him a double dose of Gasex and massaged him from armpits to ribns to belly and finally coaxed a burp. He laid down comfortably only to get restless again 15 minutes or so later.... repeat everything from before except the Gasex dose massage for about 10 minutes.... FART. Relax.... getting time to panic. Do I leave him home alone? Call off and get in trouble at work, rush him to my friend to keep him on gas (possibly bloat) watch?? Opted for the last option. Called every break and lunch and he only had one little "episode" where he finally let out a huge belch. I knew as long as the gas was coming out one way or another he would be ok but kept a close eye on his belly.....made sure my friend knew all the signs. 

Now on top of everything else I am hoping my van holds out until Friday to see what the heck is wrong with it. Let's just hope it is the possibly issue in the three digits to repair instead of the things that could be in the 4 digits to repair...... Will all this crap ever end??


----------

